# Need help to Identify which Eminence Legend speaker these are ?



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Got these for a good price but dont know what they are ! no model numbers on them... So...

Need help to Identify which Eminence Legend speaker these are ?



















Any one know ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

anything on the side of the magnet or the cage or the cone?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

vadsy said:


> anything on the side of the magnet or the cage or the cone?


Nothing...

The magnet has a big rubber covering, looked inside and nothing on the magnet.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Cone reads 12781 1900 on the inside.

are these what they call modeling 12`s ?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Looks like an older model Legend. There was a time when they used that one sticker for the whole Legend lineup, so you can't really tell which is which without more info. What is the magnet diameter and speaker depth (front of basket to back of magnet)?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Looks like an older model Legend. There was a time when they used that one sticker for the whole Legend lineup, so you can't really tell which is which without more info. What is the magnet diameter and speaker depth (front of basket to back of magnet)?


Magnet is 5 1/2 inch
Depth is about 5 inch

They are 16 ohms each if that helps.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Magnet is 5 1/2 inch
> Depth is about 5 inch
> 
> They are 16 ohms each if that helps.


I would lean towards Legend 125-series. 12516 if they are 16-ohm. They were discontinued in recent years, as Eminence seems to be getting rid of most options that aren't 8-ohm. The 1258 is the 8-ohm version of the same speaker, and would give you an idea of the specs.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Call Q Components in Waterloo, they’re the dealer I use with complete satisfaction.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> I would lean towards Legend 125-series. 12516 if they are 16-ohm. They were discontinued in recent years, as Eminence seems to be getting rid of most options that aren't 8-ohm. The 1258 is the 8-ohm version of the same speaker, and would give you an idea of the specs.


Thanks !

Very weird not having anything on them...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Thanks !
> 
> Very weird not having anything on them...


If you have a multimeter handy, what does the DC resistance measure?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> If you have a multimeter handy, what does the DC resistance measure?


13.2 each


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> 13.2 each


Sadly, you'd have to contact Eminence directly for assistance then: [email protected]

That number doesn't really jive with any of the models from my database. Though, my database only goes back 5 years. That said, without a proper sticker on the magnet or basket, I'm not sure you'd be able to get a proper answer. Wish I could be of more help!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Sadly, you'd have to contact Eminence directly for assistance then: [email protected]
> 
> That number doesn't really jive with any of the models from my database. Though, my database only goes back 5 years. That said, without a proper sticker on the magnet or basket, I'm not sure you'd be able to get a proper answer. Wish I could be of more help!


Big thanks for the help !

Real stupid of them not to put numbers on these... What were they thinking ???


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Frenchy99 said:


> Big thanks for the help !
> 
> Real stupid of them not to put numbers on these... What were they thinking ???


It's weird... Since the early 90's, they've always included a sticker either on the side of the magnet (under the rubber cover), or on the inside of the basket. I can only imagine that someone removed it at some point. Though I'm not sure why.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

The made in USA sticker is on the basquet !  

no model number...


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

any idea of the voice coil diameter @Frenchy99 ?
If it's 1 3/4" then........


https://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/290-493-eminence-specifications-44634.pdf


11/2" diameter would have a 75 watt rating.
Nice speakers !!
back when they were Made In USA not just assembled like the current lineup.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Eminence Speakers - 1


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have a pair of Legends in my VVRI, but they have a weird U shaped iron surrounding the magnet. If I look them up they are 1028K but there is absolutely nothing on the speaker denoting that . According to their website, if it is 10" it is a 1028k or there is also the 105-A. If it is 12" there is the 125-A. There is also a 15" version called 151-A




https://shop.ehx.com/category/parts-speakers-eminence-legend-series/parts-speakers-eminence/


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

As per @jbealsmusic suggested, I wrote to eminence with all the info I have.

Will see what they respond... 

@knight_yyz nice alnico legends!

@loudtubeamps will try and measure the voice coil.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

I have the same speaker. Got it with no ID markers and was told it's an 1258, which is an American voiced speaker; that it is!!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

deleted ...bad info on my part.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

loudtubeamps said:


> As I posted in the link above...info is here , including (pdf) specs.
> 
> 
> Eminence Speakers - 1
> ...


None of those are the one he has. His is a 12-inch, 16-ohm. Most of the 16-ohm models are discontinued, and the spec sheets are pretty hard to find.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

jbealsmusic said:


> None of those are the one he has. His is a 12-inch, 16-ohm. Most of the 16-ohm models are discontinued, and the spec sheets are pretty hard to find.


Thanks....yeah, I missed the 10" dia.
Voice coil diameter should narrow things down for wattage ratings and freq. curves.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

5 days later, still waiting for a response from Eminence...

Ya I know, Its X-mas... Wonder if they are closed ?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

They're probably closed until the new year.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I just got a reply back from them !!!

Well, from Caleb Potts ! 

Here goes:

Hello Pierre,


Our only accurate way of identifying a speaker is a gray magnet label that usually resides under that big rubber boot you removed on older speakers. It’s absence is troubling, as there’s no way to be positive without the specification number listed on that label. The good news is that the cone number identifies it as a cone that is still in use, and used nearly exclusively on our Legend V128 Model and the V1216, its 16 OHM brother. It uses the same cone for sure. We have made many, many V128 speakers, and placed them in a variety of products. It would be a logical conclusion, at about 80% certainty, that this is a Legend V1216, for its 16 OHM.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Sooooo....

I`ll reference them as Legends V1216 since that's the best bet !


----------

